# Baseball Player & Commentator Joe Garagiola Passes Away At 90



## WhatInThe (Mar 24, 2016)

Ex baseball player and commentator Joe Garagiola has passed away at the age of 90. Survived by his wife of 66 years.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ayer-turned-glib-broadcaster-dies-90-37878607

Seem to remember a lot of Yogi Berra stories while broadcasting games. I think he missed him.

RIP


----------

